# Chain saws



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

stihl and huskys are both good saws. the comperable husky models to a stihl weigh in a few pounds more. might not seem like much, but run about 5 tanks of gas through it in a row and then see if a few less pounds wouldn't be nice. i chose a stihl farmboss for my work. . . .22 true cords/year through the furnace. no problems.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

The guys who knocked down two big ash trees for me said they use Stihls but preferred Huskys. Huskys, they said, are hard to find parts/service, and they can't afford to have down time when they are cutting trees for a living...

If you know where you are going to get service for your saw, what difference does it make where you buy it? Seems like the best price would be the determining factor...

As for replacement chains, try Van's in GR, their chains run forever... Second one is half price when I last shopped there...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Go Stihl or stay home...............


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

My husky has served me well. Can't go wrong with a Stihl either.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

My saw was purchased in 1988... A few chains, bar and tune-ups but "Stihl" going strong......


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Not really, but I have a quick question that doesn't really warrant its own thread. As a general rule of thumb, how often do you guys with non-junk chainsaws have to adjust/tighten the chain?

I've got an el-cheapo homelite with a 16" bar - received used as a "gift" - and man, that thing is tearing me up. I've been clearing a lot of brush, trimming branches (max of say 6" in diameter) and I find I'm having to tighten the chain every two or three minutes. 

So - is it a situation where, with a decent saw, you rarely ever have to adjust the chain, or is it fairly often?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have the Farm Boss....it's a great saw. Stihl or Husky is the way to go. I would purchase from a dedicated dealer before any big box store but thats just me. 

CC, I don't have to tighten mine chain near that much..still have to adjust it regularly but not anywhere near that much. I'm no expert though, still green when it comes to lots of saw use. Is it toolless? That makes the job a little quicker and more conveinant for sure.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I use and love husqavarna but I wouldnt overlook stihl or johnsered either


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had the same stihl 025 for 10 years now.It starts every time..


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

20" bar? how big are the trees?? I would think a 16 will cut just about anything.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

My Stihl 250C is a very nice saw. It has a 16" bar and the tool less chain adjuster. You just flip the center portion up and turn it counter clockwise to loosen the bar. Then turn the dial near the top that puts more or less tension on the chain. When you have it set correctly, just turn the locking lever back clockwise again to tighten it and flip the lever down and you're ready to cut again. Rarely do I ever have to adjust the chain tension on my Stihl. I usually check it before I start cutting and it stays good most of the time. If you keep the chain sharp and your bar oil reservoir full and keep the ports clean you should be good to go. (If you have a lot of sawdust buildup the oil ports can become plugged and you'll fry the chain and bar from lack of lubrication. After I've done a lot of cutting I usually let the unit cool down completely and then take the chain and bar off and clean the whole area up. Brush out the built up sawdust and make sure nothing is plugged up. Then I reassemble it and it's ready to go for the next time.

John


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Stihl or Husquavarna, both good saws, Husky parts and service harder to find. I was a lineman for 10 yrs, we used Stihl's to cut up treated utility poles. I personally wouldn't look at anything smaller than the 029 myself. I do prefer Oregon replacement chains though, priced right and last a while too.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a cheap Homelite that I acquired when I owned a lawn service. It is really light, and I can actually cut small branches with one hand using it. 

But it totally SUCKS compared to my Father's Stihl. He used to have a Husky farm chainsaw, with probably a 30 in bar, that was bad to the bone. But it was more saw than he needed, so he sold it. Stihl or Husky all the way, man. You can't go wrong with Stihl.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

both stihl and huskys are great saws but i wouldnt get nothing else but the husky my uncle use to work in the woods and we have 4 of them they are all over 10 years old and still run like a champ


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I have the MS260 with the easy2start and toolless chain adjust. I don't like the Easy2Start but I love everything else. I will buy a 2nd one but not with the easy 2 start.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I bought a Husqvarna last year, I think it has an 18" bar. Works great for taming overgrown evergreens.  I don't foresee ever needing another saw. 

I had a 14" bar, small Stihl from my dad, it was almost as old as I am. It started on the second pull and ran sweetly. Unfortunately it grew legs, when someone who needed it more than I did, took it from my garage.


----------



## warn (Aug 25, 2007)

The jonsred is a very nice saw as well. A few of the loggers in my area are using them and really like them. I believe they are manufactured by husky for them. 


I personally have a husky and love it. Although i wouldnt be against owning a stihl as they are a great saw .


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

i have used stihls, huskys, jonsereds, echos and poulans at various times in the last 5 years while in several lines of work (habitat restoration at dnr, tree removal company, personal saws for independant removals and general property maintenance). i like huskys the best when youre working on the ground. that being said this is what i know maybe it is of use to you:

stihls: i used these with bar sizes of 18-47". my old company really liked these and aside from our small trim saws they are what we used. they were great because they were light enough to climb with (except for the 36 and 47) and could cut efficently. one drawback to me is the caps on the bar oil and gas resevoirs. i like ones where you have to use a t-wrench to tighten them. these have a screw cap which if not threaded on right will simply fall off with the vibration of the saw, making for a messy time. bar oil soaked chaps = not fun.

huskys: my favorite, i use one alot while doing side jobs. its an older xp series model and has a 20" bar and cuts great but the only drawback is its heavy so when i climb with it its kind of cumbersome. however, that weight is because its build solid. you can beat the snot out of it, although for what they cost i wouldnt recommend it. get one of these if youre on the ground alot. that 455 rancher is nice maybe get an 18" bar so you can get pretty much anything down.

jonsereds: used these at the dnr. i think husky makes these. the ones i used had 16", 18" and 24" bars but the drawback is we had to use junk chains with anti kickback teeth that really cut down on the bite. i think they all use these chains. they were the lightest saws i used in the range which would be good for general use (16-18" bar). the good thing was maintenance was easy. real user friendly, safety concious saws.

echo: only used one, and it had a 10" bar for trim work while in the trees. you could use this one handed but 10" kind of limits how big of a tree you can take down.

poulan: my buddy has one a with a 14" bar. junk. i wasnt really impressed with it the times ive used it. it might be because he never maintenances it. like echo, it seems to be a favorite of the big box stores. it seems like replacement parts cost more than other saws.

i would suggest a husky out of those brands.


----------



## s2a0d0i5e (May 4, 2006)

Stihl, hands down.

Poulan is pure garbage, They should have spelled the name *Pullin* because thats what you have to do all day to get it started.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Stihl, MS290 with 18" bar is plenty of saw.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

jpollman said:


> But I also have a Husky 365 with a 28" bar. Let me tell you that saw is a MONSTER! I took down a huge 36" diameter Ash last September and it made short work of the log. The thing that I really like about the 365 is that it has the compression release which makes it much easier to start.


I've got a Husky 365 with 24" bar. We heat with a Central Boiler and I put up about 44-45 face cords of hardwood each summer. Cutting lots of maple and beech, some of which are 30+" thick.

Been using this saw for 5 years now and havent had one problem. Starts easily (with the compression-relief mentioned above) and cuts with plenty of power to spare.

It is heavy though...but I find that I can just let it lay on the log and its cuts through like butter, fed by its own wieght, more or less.


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

husky 346 exp -is my latest saw - best saw i've owned! Runs at 14,000 rpm - very light and cuts fast Its air injected to get more power and rpm's out of less weight - I have owned stihls - great saws - but this husky is better. Longer bars are great, even if you aren't cutting big stuff- you don't have to lean over as far


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I just used my Husky model 350 last week, it is a great saw. But now I need a new chain, or to sharpen the one I have. I'm cutting out a pine tree stump that has 8" diameter ROOTS. I got the chain into the soil/rocks too many times and it won't cut butter now. 

Are chains throw-away items or should I get a dremel bit and sharpen my chain? Anything tricky about sharpening?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

kroppe said:


> I just used my Husky model 350 last week, it is a great saw. But now I need a new chain, or to sharpen the one I have. I'm cutting out a pine tree stump that has 8" diameter ROOTS. I got the chain into the soil/rocks too many times and it won't cut butter now.
> 
> Are chains throw-away items or should I get a dremel bit and sharpen my chain? *Anything tricky about sharpening*?


YES!

If you aren't used to doing it pay someone $7 to get it done. (at least that's about what I pay here when I take them in) I can do it myself with my electric sharpener now that I've learned how. I screwed up one chain when I did it incorrectly. I can pretty quickly touch up a chain that's not cutting well but if it's really DULL I'll just take it in and let them do it. 

If you're cutting with a chain saw and hit the dirt ONE TIME, the edge on the chain is toast. Not to mention what the dirt is going to do to your chain and bar. If I was going to be cutting roots I'd probably opt for either a cheap "throw away" chain on a cheap beater saw or else maybe use a coarse blade on a Sawzall to do the job. I wouldn't sacrifice my Husky or Stihl to "root duty". 

Take care

John


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sharpen for sure- Chains aren't cheap! A dremel and the right sized stone(probably 3/16") Will sharpen them up quick. A file works pretty good too and doesn't take much longer than a dremel and takes off less chain. After a couple of sharpenings get it pro sharpened by somewhere that has a regular chain sharpener and have them grind the rakers so you will continue to get a good deep cut.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I actually just bought a Husqvarna 455 Rancher "Farm Tough" (20" bar) from a local Husky dealer. I just took down two 60 foot ash trees in the yard and the saw worked like a champ. Sliced and diced all day for the last two days straight. As someone else said, Everyone is starting to carry the Huskys now. TSC, Local hardware stores etc. My local independent guy beat the TSC list price by $20.00 and through in 2 cycle oil and one gallon of bar oil. He is local, sells these saws out of his house, and services them in his shed. He is an authorized Husky dealer. Good guy to know...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Thanks for the sharpening advice guys. I'll keep the chainsaw out of the roots and dirt from now on. 

The stump removal project continues. I'm using a small mattock, axe and hatchet to slowly excavate and cut out the old stump. I sharpen the axe and hatchet after each chopping session.


----------

